# Sink a boat



## Buddy 47 (Jul 19, 2014)

Is it legal to sink a old boat in escambia river or one of the lakes off the river


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow really!!!??


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and a buddy sank one in Escambia, but that's cause we left the plug out. Completely legal!.......hahahaha now taking an old derelict vessel out and sinking it, yes it is illegal.


----------



## Buddy 47 (Jul 19, 2014)

What does your reply mean ? Stevenattsu
Putting down a old boat would make a good fishing place


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Buddy 47 said:


> What does your reply mean ? Stevenattsu
> Putting down a old boat would make a good fishing place


He just meant, it should be obvious it's illegal or all these junk boats out there would be on a bottom somewhere. Glad you found out before you tried it....Not to mention most boats have sooooo much foam, actually sinking one would be difficult.


----------



## Buddy 47 (Jul 19, 2014)

Jason said:


> He just meant, it should be obvious it's illegal or all these junk boats out there would be on a bottom somewhere. Glad you found out before you tried it....Not to mention most boats have sooooo much foam, actually sinking one would be difficult.


OK Thanks


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

..... Of course if you were just trying out an old boat you found and you forgot the plug - dang. 
Actually it would be a lot of work and with as much trees as local rivers already have it probably wouldn't make that good of a spot anyway


----------



## Riverlover (Mar 5, 2016)

Buddy 47 said:


> Is it legal to sink a old boat in escambia river or one of the lakes off the river


Not illegal if nobody knows about it.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

It's really hard to sink most boats. Almost impossible. Believe me I've tried in my outlaw days. Rip the transom out, 4 inch hole saw through the floor, shoot it with a shotgun... An old rotted out Grady White still won't sink.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

oh and you can't salvage one if you find it either.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

My son had a friend fined $500 a tree for sinking 8 Christmas trees off his dock in the bay. I sure wouldn't want to be the fella that put a boat on the bottom when FWC starts asking questions...


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Catchin Hell said:


> My son had a friend fined $500 a tree for sinking 8 Christmas trees off his dock in the bay. I sure wouldn't want to be the fella that put a boat on the bottom when FWC starts asking questions...


Nope.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow.we used to sink trailer loads of Christmas trees in Lake Martin and Jordan. Were never questioned. Had several Marine police pull up on us because the old pontoon boat we used to deploy them barely floated with 50 trees and cinder blocks. As for a boat I wouldn't if I was you.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

FenderBender said:


> It's really hard to sink most boats. Almost impossible. Believe me I've tried in my outlaw days. Rip the transom out, 4 inch hole saw through the floor, shoot it with a shotgun... An old rotted out Grady White still won't sink.


this gives me some comfort


----------

